# Mesh Soap Savers



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anybody know a source of green soap savers at wholesale prices? I've seen other people selling them, but can't find a source.

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They literally are sold in china and shipped here by boat. Aftertherayne.com is local to me and I buy mine in bulk with her when she does prebuys. Vicki


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Does she have a list to get on for the prebuys? Any idea when the next one might be?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No I just contact her when I am getting low, she is great. She also has the face puffs and bath puffs I sell, they are beautiful in glass jars on display. V


----------

